# thats one for happy



## m.punja (Nov 19, 2007)

I had some freinds around the other night, before they had all arrived I decided to get happy out for a stroll, before I started drinking. I showed off some of my tigers and black snakes then went over and prepared to get happy out of the tank. (Happy being a salt water croc just now breaking a meter in length) Every time I get him out I do it depending on his attitude. Some times he is quiet happy to come out of the tank and it is as simple as distracting him and fishing him out by the tail. This time was different, he was thrashing about and making a fuss so I pinned his snout and grabbed his tail, but i grabbed a little far down the tail and let the pressure off his snout too soon. He whipped around and grabbed my hand. He has done this once before but I yanked him out quicker that time and his teeth just grazed the top of my hand. He can't grip because his teeth are side on to a flat hand. This time however as he clamped down one tooth got hooked on my middle knuckle and went around the knuckle opening it like a can opener. I lifted his tail, waited till he faced away and let him go to look after my hand. There was a bit of blood and I took some photo's which I'll post later. Being that I was hosting I just bandaged it up myself and checked on it each hour. It healed over fine and although it probably needed a stitch it has come along great. So I had to open one of my pressure bandages :shock: but thankfully not for the reason I keep them so handy. :lol: I'll get the pics up later.


PS I am up to date with all the shots


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 19, 2007)

:lol::lol: go happy:lol::lol:


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 19, 2007)

m.punja said:


> as he clamped down one tooth got hooked on my middle knuckle and went around the knuckle opening it like a can opener


Nice visual I'm getting, look forward to the pics


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 19, 2007)

happys my idol


----------



## kelly (Nov 19, 2007)

How could a croc so suave do something so mean


----------



## Aslan (Nov 19, 2007)

...I am dying for these photos now Punj!


----------



## motman440 (Nov 19, 2007)

photos now'd give me something to cringe at before dinner,


----------



## Trouble (Nov 19, 2007)

OUCH!!!!!!!!! that will teach u lol
Looking forward to th pics


----------



## m.punja (Nov 19, 2007)

pics are downloading, but i don't think they do happy's work any justice


----------



## m.punja (Nov 19, 2007)

ok, its taking forever to download, so here is the first pic.

I'd just washed it at this stage, preparing to put on the bandage but thought hang on, need pics. You can see where his other teeth have just slid across my hand and where the one tooth has got caught.







The pics don't look bad, but when I went to make a fist it opened a fair bit. Should have taken a photo of it like that but didn't think. Ah well. More to come


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 19, 2007)

Owned...


----------



## m.punja (Nov 19, 2007)

sadly thats the best shot i have


----------



## m.punja (Nov 19, 2007)

this is about half an hour later


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2007)

Now we want pics of happy......good one punja...


----------



## stringbean (Nov 19, 2007)

show us some pics of the culprit


----------



## m.punja (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't know if I'v posted this one

This is an old one though


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2007)

OOOHHHHH hes sooooooo cute


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 19, 2007)

how bigs the enclosure you're keeping him in now punja? and how big will the enclosure be when happies fully grown?


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 19, 2007)

nice one hap


----------



## Magpie (Nov 20, 2007)

That'll learn ya! (not)


----------



## m.punja (Nov 20, 2007)

Magpie said:


> That'll learn ya! (not)


 
I had him out within an hour after that second photo. something about jumping back on the horse?? :lol: He's in a 15 foot above ground pool now


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 20, 2007)

his the coolest


----------



## motman440 (Nov 20, 2007)

i cant see the pictures........is it just me or what??


----------



## jas468 (Nov 20, 2007)

What do you usually feed him?

Besides knuckle.


----------



## ozianimals (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice one happy.......
Eyes open punja......
Nice pics ...love the blood shots and love happy's area looks great from what you can see in the pics.....
would love to have a critter that beautiful.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 20, 2007)

jas468 said:


> What do you usually feed him?
> 
> Besides knuckle.


 

his hand


----------



## m.punja (Nov 20, 2007)

Rats, Chickens, meat, chicken necks, quails, anything really. I give him a varied diet, he would eat anything! he even tries to eat the hose when i top up his tank


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 20, 2007)

Getting in the body disposal buisness m.punja?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2007)

Apparently they get used to you if you keep on handling them, then eventually you'll be able to fit your head in Happy's mouth. 

*not laughing* *straight faced*


----------



## m.punja (Nov 20, 2007)

hahahahaha....hmmm... that reminds me of a video i saw on youtube. the guy stuck his hand in and the croc barrel rolled four times. the guy didn't start rolling with the croc until two rolls in.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes i've seen that vid... would you like to make a home made version of that?


----------



## m.punja (Nov 20, 2007)

after you mate


----------



## dee4 (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::cry::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## m.punja (Nov 20, 2007)

hey i just noticed there is one crying face dee, you do care:lol:


----------



## cement (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice one mate, This morning i feed my kids rabbit, gave it a little pat and then forgot to wash hands before cleaning Bhp water bowl. She got me on the knuckle too. Didn't open me up like a tin can like your little beast but left a tooth in me for a little pressie.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 20, 2007)

love your work punja. makes us people who winge about a small python bite look like sooks.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 25, 2007)

I havn't been on for a while but thought i'd give a latest report. He fractured a bone and hand got infected. Didnt hurt at the time of the bite but has killed ever since. Its getting better, very slowly. Can't wait to have two hands again. I feel beaten, have had to call in a freind to help with the vens, it's a little hard tailing a snake with a cast.:lol:


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 25, 2007)

m.punja said:


> I havn't been on for a while but thought i'd give a latest report. He fractured a bone and hand got infected. Didnt hurt at the time of the bite but has killed ever since. Its getting better, very slowly. Can't wait to have two hands again. I feel beaten, have had to call in a freind to help with the vens, it's a little hard tailing a snake with a cast.:lol:


 
the cast is like a sheld with the vens,,u can free handle them while u have it on


----------

